# porsche brake pad hardware



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

im looking for brake pad hardware for my Porsche 944 turbo 4 piston calipers.
anyone know where i can find some?
thanks


----------



## anubisdjinn (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

maybe you can find them in the porsche foruM?


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (anubisdjinn)*

i just figured i wasn't the only one with porsche brakes


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

The 4-pot 951 brake calipers are not that common, and you probably won't find replacement hardware anywhere except from Porsche, or maybe Brembo (who actually made those calipers).
Caliper hardware is sold by the each piece, or in axle sets (front or rear) for the 944/924 single piston sliding calipers, so I expect the 951 caliper hardware is sold the same way.
There are a few Independent Aftermarket Porsche Parts Sellers who have contracts to buy directly from the Porsche Warehouse (Performance Products is the one that I use), and some Authorized Porsche Dealers that sell at a discount from suggested list price (a percentage off of list, or a percentage above dealer cost). Best place to find new Porsche Parts at a discount is a magazine names "Excellence" where you will find ads from the Discount Sellers complete with toll-free phone numbers.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (germancarnut51)*

i found the part number for them on etka: B 8A0 698 430, If anyone wanted to know.
im going to to hit up the dealership and see if i can order a set


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

That is not a Porsche Part Number. If you try it at an Authorized Porsche Dealer, they will laugh at you.
Go to the 924.org website, and get the link to the Factory Parts Manual for the 951 (944T), then look up the part number (there are keyed illustrations).


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (germancarnut51)*

its a part number off an audi rs2... which has factory porsche brembo's


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

So your trying to tell me that the RS2 comes from Audi with Brembo brake calipers that say Porsche on them?
I don't think so.
Don't they say Brembo on them? Then they would have come from Brembo, not Porsche, and the part number that you would have is a Audi Part Number, not a Porsche Number.
I've had Porsches for over 30 years, and VW's for over 20 years. the number you quoted isn't a normal Porsche Part Number, and a Porsche Dealer is going to charge you a Porsche Price, not an Audi or VW price. So try the Audi Dealer first, and get a real Porsche Number, or be prepare to give the Porsche Dealer the model year of the 951 that you are trying to buy the hardware from, and carry lots of cash. Different model year 951s have different brakes. Not all of them have Bremo brake calipers.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (germancarnut51)*

yes i am, they also have porsche rims, rotors, and a porsche designed i5 turbo motor. 
im not sure the year of car i got it off of, all i knoe is they're off a 944 turbo...


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_So your trying to tell me that the RS2 comes from Audi with Brembo brake calipers that say Porsche on them? 

Porsche IS part of VAG, it wouldnt surprise me









_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_The number you quoted isn't a normal Porsche Part Number, and a Porsche Dealer is going to charge you a Porsche Price, not an Audi or VW price. So try the Audi Dealer first, and get a real Porsche Number, or be prepare to give the Porsche Dealer the model year of the 951 that you are trying to buy the hardware from, and carry lots of cash. Different model year 951s have different brakes. Not all of them have Bremo brake calipers. 

I agree, go to audi dealer first!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (Rocco R16V)*

No, actually Porsche as been working towards buying a controlling interest of VW, and recently (in the last couple of years has taken control of vw, with a plan to keep VW a separate operating entity.
VAG does not, and never will own or control Porsche, it's the other way around.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

Porsche operates a separate Design Studio which does engineering work for car and other manufacturers. 
Parts for the 86 951 are different from later model years, front and rear suspensions have different designs with the front and rear tracks and wheel offsets being different. The brakes, and front and rear control arms are different as well.
For the 87 model year there were changes to the alloy front control and rear trailing arms, with the offset changed to allow room for ABS brakes. The speedo was changed in 87 to an electronic drive off the tranny.
It's important to know what model year 951 your calipers came off of so you get the right hardware. Many parts for 86 951s do not fit on any other model year 951, and may or may not fit on 944, 944S, 924, or 924S cars either.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (germancarnut51)*


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

Germanautoparts.com


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (rdm1)*

ferodo d2500 i think they are. just get aftermarket, oem sucks


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: porsche brake pad hardware (Danno13)*

German auto parts doesn't have any.
whats ferodo d2500 Danny?


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

wicked awesome pads,
http://www.raceshopper.com


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Danno13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danno13* »_wicked awesome pads,
http://www.raceshopper.com

True indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but man do they dust!!


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Danno13)*

i have pagid pads for it, i need the pad hardware, the metal pieces inside the caliper that the pads slide into...
etka isnt working on my computer or id post a pic...


----------



## miahz (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1 Rabbit GTI* »_im looking for brake pad hardware for my Porsche 944 turbo 4 piston calipers.

You ever figure it out?
Check http://dcauto.gotdns.com/ for parts and Porsche part numbers.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (miahz)*

try ECStuning.com
seriously, they either have it, or they can get it.
they have yet to fail me.


----------

